# Forellen auch bei Regen??



## naish (18. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

bin mit dem Forellenangeln nicht so bewand. Wollte jetzt mal los zum Teich. 
Ist es bei Regen schlechter Forellen zu angeln oder ist das egal????;+ ;+


----------



## Killerwels (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Probieren geht über studieren  :m 

Wo wolltest Du denn hin?


----------



## naish (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

hi,

probieren geht über studieren????

wollte nach Waldniel.


----------



## Kuxi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Hallihallo,

ist der Forelle eigentlich egal, wird dadurch ja eh nicht nasser ;-)

Spaß beiseite, oftmals beisst die Forelle bei Regen sogar besser (keine Garantie) da sie durch die "gebrochene" Wasseroberfläche den Angler hier und da schlechter sieht?!

Einfach antesten und Petri Heil,

Kuxi


----------



## naish (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

super dank dir... na dann mal schauen und wenn ich heut abend nicht depremiert bin, dann kommt vielleicht noch nen bericht mit pics. :O)


----------



## Killerwels (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> super dank dir... na dann mal schauen und wenn ich heut abend nicht depremiert bin, dann kommt vielleicht noch nen bericht mit pics. :O)




Waldniel? Meinst Du klein Sibirien?


----------



## Fairlay (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Du kannst mir glauben, die beissen auch bei Regen. Ob Sie den Tag nun gut oder schlecht beissen, liegt aber an vielen Faktoren, nicht nur am Regen.
Sicher ist, wenn es richtig Bindfäden regnet, Du ganz heimlich im Auto sitzt und unendlich froh darüber bist, das Du nicht da draussen bist, dann meldet sich dein Bissanzeiger und Du hast eine der schwersten Entscheidungen deines Lebens zu treffen:q:q:q


----------



## naish (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Waldniel? Meinst Du klein Sibirien?


 


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

weiss nicht genau wie der schuppen heisst. dort sind drei teiche, einer davon mit einer insel drin.... so jetzt schnell noch zum saecker und dann los.....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mir glauben, die beissen auch bei Regen. Ob Sie den Tag nun gut oder schlecht beissen, liegt aber an vielen Faktoren, nicht nur am Regen.
> Sicher ist, wenn es richtig Bindfäden regnet, Du ganz heimlich im Auto sitzt und unendlich froh darüber bist, das Du nicht da draussen bist, dann meldet sich dein Bissanzeiger und Du hast eine der schwersten Entscheidungen deines Lebens zu treffen:q:q:q


 

*der war gut...#6 #6 #6 *

Wenn gleich ich noch nie im Auto gesessen habe beim Angeln!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Fairlay (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Hi Guido,

also normalerweise sitze ich auch nicht im Auto sondern hab wasserdichte Sachen an und sitze unterm Schirm..... aber mir ist genau das mal an einem See passiert.... es fing wirklich an wie aus Eimern zu schütten und darum sind wir ins Auto gesprungen, das direkt neben uns stand. Es war solch ein Wolkenbruch, das keiner Lust hatte die Ruten einzuholen... nun ja...den Rest kennste ja:q


----------



## Birger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Bei so einem Wetter war ich mal Welsangeln und saß schön trocken unterm Schirm. Ich sagte noch vorher: "wenn jetzt einer beißt, geh ich nicht hin". Kaum war der Biss da, sprang ich in 0,02 sek. unterm Schirm raus und hatte die Rute in der Hand. Dann ist einem doch alles egal.
Zu deiner Frage: Forellen beißen gut bei Regen, kommen aber nicht mehr so weit an die Oberfläche. Meistens muss ich dann von Fliegenfischen auf Spinner umstellen. Aber im Moment beißen sie ja eh nicht an der Oberfläche.


----------



## drogba (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

klar beissen die immoment an der oberfläche da das der bereich ist wenn die sonne rauskommt der am schnellste erwärmt und das ufer natürlich auch.beosnders gut sind dann die sparkle honeyworms!


----------



## crüse (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

@ Birger und @ drogba die forellen beissen immer und bei wind auch an der oberfläche, da das wasser dann "gebrochen" ist und der fisch seine umgebung nicht mehr so genau war nimmt . außerdem liegt es nicht immer am wetter sondern auch am sauerstoffgehalt des teiches ,der tiefe etc..
Gruß Crüse


----------



## Birger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Warum beißen die Forellen immer an der Oberfläche? Jetzt im Winter stehen sie eindeutig tief, klar beißt mal eine an der Oberfläche, aber die Regel ist das nicht. Man sieht ja auch kaum Fischaktivitäten im Winter. Fliegenfischen mit Streamern/Nymphen an der Oberfläche kann man bis März schön lassen, die 3 Fische pro Tag, die da beißen sind die Mitleidsfische. 
Im Sommer beißen die Forellen sogar bei 30° und Sauerstoffmangel+ kein Wind an der Oberfläche, aber nur auf gut präsentierte Trockenfliegen.
Ach so: mit Oberfläche meine ich maximal 30cm tief oder direkt an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Tyron (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Moinsen
Meine Erfahrungen zu folge ist es relativ egal, ob es regnet oder nicht. Das mit der Brechung und alles ist ja vollkommen korrekt, aber trotzdem: Fehler machen die Forellen auch nicht mehr, wenn es regnet. Das die Fische im Moment noch ziemlich tief stehen ist vollkommen korrekt. Daher ist es, auch bei Regen, kaum sinnvoll oberflächennah zu angeln. Die wirklichen Forellenschwärme ziehen auch jetzt noch weit unter der Oberfläche durch den Teich.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Killerwels (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> weiss nicht genau wie der schuppen heisst. dort sind drei teiche, einer davon mit einer insel drin.... so jetzt schnell noch zum saecker und dann los.....



Dann meinst Du wohl die Molzmühle... Naja wem´s gefällt ^^

Haste was gefangen?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## drogba (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

wir reden heir über forellenseen nicht übers fliegenfischen am bach.natürlich hlaten sich die forellen wenn die sonne scheint im winter an der oberfläche auf bis etwa 30 cm unter der wasseroberfläche.ich hab ja schon gesagt wieso.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

frag doch einfach mal die jungs die bei windstärke 12 draußen waren!!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

Warum und weshalb kann ich nicht sagen, aber hab bisher bei Regen meine mit besten Angeltage auf Forellen in nem Forellensee gehabt. Also wenn es nicht grad extremst regnet, saukalt und stürmisch ist dann lohnt es sich meist trotzdem auf Forellen zu fischen.

TT


----------



## Birger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

@ drogba: ich redete vom Forellenfischen mit der Fliegenrute am Forellensee, das geht auch ohne Bach. Fliegenfischen deshalb, weil ich den Köder damit immer Oberflächennah anbiete. Und meine Erfahrung ist: Winter = tief, ob die Sonne scheint oder nicht. Vorausgesetzt der See ist mindestens 2m tief.


----------



## drogba (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*

ja ganz stark.ABer wenn du mir nicht glaubst dann leb weiter in dem Glauben.


----------



## naish (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen auch bei Regen??*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Dann meinst Du wohl die Molzmühle... Naja wem´s gefällt ^^
> 
> Haste was gefangen?
> 
> ...


 
So das war in Rickelrath, kenne auch kein andere Forellensee hier, weil eigentlich nie auf Forellen angel. War ca. 3 Std. da. Hat geregnet wie aus Eimern war scheisse kalt dazu. Naja und das alles für 8 Forellen. Hauptsache ich hab das Geld wieder raus


----------

